# gaggia manual service



## meatman (Aug 7, 2009)

if you have a gaggia manual machine, this guy did me a great service AND he did it at my home, he said he was a former gaggia uk engineer, see http://www.gaggia-service.weebly.com i got fed up of waiting for phillips and he came day after i called him.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi meatman, thankyou for the recommendation, glad i could be of service. kind regards


----------

